# Canyon, Grand Canyon Diebstahl Koblenz



## House-Rocker (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo Sportsfreunde...

Gestern, nach meiner schönen Tour stelle ich mein Rad in Garage, 4 Std später ist es verschwunden!!! Aus der Garage im Hinterhof geklaut!

Tatort Koblenz Güls, 14-18 Uhr. silbernes Grand Canyon 05, komplette XT. ne schwarze Satteltasche und ein Halter für nen HAC 4 ist dran. Ansonsten keine nennenswerten Beschädigungen, sprich echt gut gepflegt!!! Kettenstrebenschutz, ist stark abgenutzt, "CANYON" kaum noch lesbar und es ist viel Kettenfett dran.

Für Hinweise bin ich dankbar, wer was weiß 0171-4930376

100 Euro Belohnung, wenn ichs wieder haben sollte! 

Ansonsten viel Spaß beim biken, ich muss wohl das Triarad aus dem Keller holen und Asphalthobel spielen *gg*

Gruß Ralf


----------



## privy (8. Juni 2007)

hi house-rocker,
hoffe das du dein bike wiedererlangst . war gestern rein zufällig ebenfalls in güls und bin den rheinhöhenweg hoch richtung andernach und in diesem bereich ist mir kein zweites canyon aufgefallen .
werde aber in naher zukunft die augen offenhalten .

privy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (8. Juni 2007)

House-Rocker schrieb:


> Hallo Sportsfreunde...
> 
> Gestern, nach meiner schönen Tour stelle ich mein Rad in Garage, 4 Std später ist es verschwunden!!! Aus der Garage im Hinterhof geklaut!
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid für dich...  
Werde die Augen offen halten... 
Wir GC Fahrer müssen zusammenhalten  

ich stell mein Schatzi seit dem ersten Tag ins Zimmer nebens Bett... is nur bisschen lästig da das dann immer sauber sein muss aber das schadet ja nicht


----------



## weinhex79 (8. Juni 2007)

Hi DJ Raoulm,
da dachte ich, versuche ich doch mal deinen Leidensweg ins Netz zu stellen, da bist du mir wieder einmal zuvorgekommen. war ne Super Tour gestern und ich hoffe das dein Bike bald wieder auftaucht und wir schnell wieder ein paar Kilometer reißen.
Möge die Macht mit dir sein!!!!!

Gruß 
weinhex79 ( ALI )


----------



## House-Rocker (9. Juni 2007)

Danke Mattes...

Von der ganzen Nachbarschaft hat keiner was gesehen! Mit Rahmennummer und Foto geht das Rad wenigstens in die Fahnung! Also Canyonfahrer aufgepasst, die Polizei könnte zur Kontrolle mal das Rad anhalten


----------



## Skytalker (9. Juni 2007)

House-Rocker schrieb:


> Danke Mattes...
> 
> Von der ganzen Nachbarschaft hat keiner was gesehen! Mit Rahmennummer und Foto geht das Rad wenigstens in die Fahnung! Also Canyonfahrer aufgepasst, die Polizei könnte zur Kontrolle mal das Rad anhalten




Das bezweifel ich mal, die Polizei nimmt zwar die Anzeige auf bei so einem Diebstahl, aber die machen sich bestimmt nicht auf die Suche nach dem Rad mit Hilfe des Fotos.


----------



## Reculver (10. Juni 2007)

Skytalker schrieb:


> Das bezweifel ich mal, die Polizei nimmt zwar die Anzeige auf bei so einem Diebstahl, aber die machen sich bestimmt nicht auf die Suche nach dem Rad mit Hilfe des Fotos.



So sieht es leider aus. Die machen sich noch nicht mal die Mühe, in der Nachbarschaft herumzufragen. Da musst du schon selbst Ermittlungen anstellen. In meinem Fall konnte ich zum Beispiel den Besitzer des Tatwerkzeuges ermitteln, dem es zuvor geklaut wurde. Das hilft jedoch auch keinem weiter


----------

